# Any good ways to earn a little extra cash (legally)



## emanymton (Jul 27, 2017)

Ok my situation is this. I moved home a few months ago, and as a result my bills have gone up quite a bit. Previously I was sharing a council house which is a very cheap way to live. I have a full time time job which doesn't pay well, but covers my bills. So I am doing OK, but don't have much disposable income to play with.

What I would like to do is just top my income up slightly. I'm not stupid and know there are no easy ways to make money. So I am not looking for much. Ideally an extra £100 a month for around 20 hours of time investment. But even an extra £50 a month would be nice.

I would prefer something I could do at home from my laptop as and when I feel like it, with no time commitment. And where I could reliably earn about £4-5 an hour.

I don't think think I have any particularly marketable skills, so there is probably nothing suitable. But I am not asking for huge earnings, so there might be something out there.

I am pretty sure any attempt to Google this will result in lots of shit, dodgy companies comment up. So thought I'd see if anyone here has any ideas.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2017)

Barman


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2017)

Shelving books in academic library, which is also good exercise


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 27, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Barman



i misread that as 'batman'

i don't know what the pay is like for that...


----------



## ffsear (Jul 27, 2017)

Matched betting - Wikipedia


----------



## Supine (Jul 27, 2017)

A friend was working for Google. Checking websites were indexing correctly and relevant to search terms. He did it from home. Nothing technical just being a human checker. Could work for you. No idea how he got it though.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jul 27, 2017)

Running someone's social media accounts for them and or booking work. A comedian friend of mine was looking for someone along those lines a while. Maybe you know someone in a band or promoting social media stuff for their work?


----------



## LDC (Jul 27, 2017)

Agree with barwork/cafe/kitchen shift. One shift a week, say 5 hours a time, about £34 a week/£135-ish a month minimum. Sometimes with a free meal if you're doing a restaurant shift.

Some personal care assistant work is often a low weekly hour commitment. Seen a few jobs like that recently for 15-20 hours a week.

Or spend a day at car boot sale/browsing online, then re-selling the things on eBay. More effort, but possibly more enjoyable and flexible time wise.

Proofreading?


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 27, 2017)

Surely any casual job that's totally flexible, doesn't require specific skills & can be done on a laptop from the comfort of home is gonna be like hens teeth? I'm guessing if such wonders exist, they get oversubscribed pretty quickly.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 27, 2017)

sex work.


----------



## emanymton (Jul 27, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Barman





Pickman's model said:


> Shelving books in academic library, which is also good exercise





LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Agree with barwork/cafe/kitchen shift. One shift a week, say 5 hours a time, about £34 a week/£135-ish a month minimum. Sometimes with a free meal if you're doing a restaurant shift.
> 
> Some personal care assistant work is often a low weekly hour commitment. Seen a few jobs like that recently for 15-20 hours a week.
> 
> ...


I'd prefer something I can do from home, but was thinking it might have to be 4 or 5 hour shift somewhere. I quite like the idea of shelving books, is that a thing though? Can you get just 4 or hours hours somewhere shelving books? 

Proofreading would be ideal, but I think being dyslexic, and shit at English generally is a bit of a barrier though

I considered the eBay thing, and a) it sounds like a lot of work and b) I would prefer not having to pay out first, as I didn't want to risk ending up with less money.


----------



## emanymton (Jul 27, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> Surely any casual job that's totally flexible, doesn't require specific skills & can be done on a laptop from the comfort of home is gonna be like hens teeth? I'm guessing if such wonders exist, they get oversubscribed pretty quickly.


Probably, but I hope that being OK with shit pay would increase my options. I have heard of people doing this sort of work, and how shit it is if it is your only source of income, but as a little bit extra it could be OK. 

At the end of the day my current situation is that I should be able to pay the bills and feed myself so if nothing comes up so be it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2017)

emanymton said:


> I'd prefer something I can do from home, but was thinking it might have to be 4 or 5 hour shift somewhere. I quite like the idea of shelving books, is that a thing though? Can you get just 4 or hours hours somewhere shelving books?
> 
> Proofreading would be ideal, but I think being dyslexic, and shit at English generally is a bit of a barrier though
> 
> I considered the eBay thing, and a) it sounds like a lot of work and b) I would prefer not having to pay out first, as I didn't want to risk ending up with less money.


you can get a few hours shelving books, for example on a saturday morning. in the first instance email the reader services / user support person at your local college or university and ask, the worst they'll tell you is they have nothing now but to keep an eye out for vacancies. you'd be looking at a minimum of about £8/hr. there may well be a shelving test, to demonstrate you can put books in shelfmark order.


----------



## emanymton (Jul 27, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> you can get a few hours shelving books, for example on a saturday morning. in the first instance email the reader services / user support person at your local college or university and ask, the worst they'll tell you is they have nothing now but to keep an eye out for vacancies. you'd be looking at a minimum of about £8/hr. there may well be a shelving test, to demonstrate you can put books in shelfmark order.


Interesting I keep it in mind if nothing else turns up. Thanks


----------



## emanymton (Jul 27, 2017)

pengaleng said:


> sex work.


Now, I know there are some odd people out there who are in to some really weird shit. But you haven't seen me.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 27, 2017)

If you've got £100 available, then do this www.bonusbagging.co.uk

Yes, the site looks dodgy as hell, NO, you won't make that amount of money every month either. I think it costs about £30 to sign up. You'll make it back easy and probably make about £500 if you follow it through and do all the signups. THe good thing is, the site tells you EXACTLY what to do, you just do what the email tells you to do. You don't need to necessarily understand sports betting, but it helps if you do, and ideally, you don't already have online accounts with the major bookmakers (William Hill, Ladbrokes, Coral, Sky Bet, Bet365, Betfair, etc etc)

Basically it takes advantage of bookmaker signup offers, I hear yeah! The bookie always wins, but you basically lay (cover all outcomes) of a race or a football match by using a betting exchange to bet agaisnt what you bet on at the bookmaker (hence you need £100 to start with) you will lose a few pence doing the qualifying bet, then the bookmaker gives you free money, for example Bet365 which you do last, will give you a £200 bonus if you deposit £200, the idea is, to keep about 75%-80% of that free money they give you. So when you do your 'free bets' which will be of varying value you still do an exchange bet (lay) on the free bet and when the event is said and done all your money and free money they gave you will either be in the bookmaker or the exchange. Withdraw and repeat.

If you keep 'winning' at the bookmaker, you may need to take your time a bit more in order to get the money back into your account, same if you keep winning at the exchange, but over the course of say a month you should be able to make about £500 profit as long as you don't spend the money until you're fully finished, as you'll need the money you make from the other offers to do the bigger offers, like the 365 one, because you need money in your exchanges to cover your liabilities should a £200 bet win at the bookmaker!

This video may explain it a little better:  (don't worry about seeing dollars in this particular video, everything is in £)

I've done this system few years ago, can vouch for it, and even moved onto his other products if you want to make yourself some extra pocket money every month, I've made £5k in two years, I could easily make more, it's just very time consuming and the bookmaker will eventually cotton on to what you're doing, so they 'gub' (ban) you from offers. None of these links are affiliate links, they take you right to the site. Happy to answer any questions on PM if you'd rather not ask here. So doing something like this can easily raise you some cahs for rainy days, or to cover family holidays, although the more money you have in your 'betting bank' the more you can afford to put to use to keep making the bank bigger, so you do find yourself, not actually wanting to spend the money you make, and want to keep making the pot bigger!


----------



## gawkrodger (Jul 27, 2017)

A few years back I did match betting/bonus bagging and was making about £400 a month from it. 

Anything gambling/betting is also taxfree

May start doing it again soon


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 27, 2017)

emanymton said:


> Now, I know there are some odd people out there who are in to some really weird shit. But you haven't seen me.




shouldnt be so down on yerself


----------



## emanymton (Jul 27, 2017)

cybershot said:


> If you've got £100 available, then do this www.bonusbagging.co.uk
> 
> Yes, the site looks dodgy as hell, NO, you won't make that amount of money every month either. I think it costs about £30 to sign up. You'll make it back easy and probably make about £500 if you follow it through and do all the signups. THe good thing is, the site tells you EXACTLY what to do, you just do what the email tells you to do. You don't need to necessarily understand sports betting, but it helps if you do, and ideally, you don't already have online accounts with the major bookmakers (William Hill, Ladbrokes, Coral, Sky Bet, Bet365, Betfair, etc etc)
> 
> ...



I think 'dodgy as hell' is a bit of an understatement!


----------



## emanymton (Jul 27, 2017)

cybershot said:


> If you've got £100 available, then do this www.bonusbagging.co.uk
> 
> Yes, the site looks dodgy as hell, NO, you won't make that amount of money every month either. I think it costs about £30 to sign up. You'll make it back easy and probably make about £500 if you follow it through and do all the signups. THe good thing is, the site tells you EXACTLY what to do, you just do what the email tells you to do. You don't need to necessarily understand sports betting, but it helps if you do, and ideally, you don't already have online accounts with the major bookmakers (William Hill, Ladbrokes, Coral, Sky Bet, Bet365, Betfair, etc etc)
> 
> ...



I've not got time to look into this properly at the moment. But to make sure I have the basics. I pay £27 upfront, I then get an email telling me which sites to join and what bets to place. I'll need cash to open the betting accounts, but will never have to pay the bloke running the site again? How does that work? Does he send out regular emails? Because that website does look dodgy as fuck. And I am tempted to ask if his systems works as well as he claims, why he needs to sell lifetime memberships for £27?

My biggest question would be how much time do you need to put in, to make a profit? If I'm putting 7 it 8 hours a week into it and just breaking even, then I'm not sure it is worth it.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 27, 2017)

Some kind of party plan or multilevel marketing.

kleeneazy, betterware, what is that sextoy one? their reps usually do well.. iirc


----------



## wiskey (Jul 27, 2017)

My friend has just paid for a holiday by doing younique... She has two teenage kids with lots of friends into makeup though.... And she spams fb ALL the time


----------



## emanymton (Jul 27, 2017)

weltweit said:


> Some kind of party plan or multilevel marketing.
> 
> kleeneazy, betterware, what is that sextoy one? their reps usually do well.. iirc


Nope


wiskey said:


> My friend has just paid for a holiday by doing younique... She has two teenage kids with lots of friends into makeup though.... And she spams fb ALL the time


Nope


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 27, 2017)

them products are pure shit so she must be well good at selling to kids


----------



## Wolveryeti (Jul 27, 2017)

Fiverr / TaskRabbit / Mechanical Turk

Though for the latter two you are competing against anyone with a computer in the world, so the rates are pretty shite.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 27, 2017)

Uber?


----------



## weltweit (Jul 27, 2017)

I know someone who buys stuff at car boot sales and then sells it on ebay. He does it quite intensively and does make quite a lot of money.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Jul 27, 2017)

Betting. As long as you're disciplined and have a decent float. I used to clear 20-30 quid a day fairly easily by betting a big stake on an absolutely sure thinh and just keeping it rolling all weekend. Can't be arsed doing it any more but if you're ok with making 80p a bet etc and have the time to do it then it's pretty easy. I'm talkng betting on things like there not being 8 goals in a match.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 27, 2017)

buy and sell art editions - there is some fucking awful awful shite out there that people go nuts for . eg an Invader print was released @ 700 EUR or something a month ago and sells for several grand today.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 27, 2017)

I heard on the radio today about a young man who set out to sell his collection of trainers on the net. A few years later he is turning over £100,000pa selling trainers online.


----------



## emanymton (Jul 27, 2017)

weltweit said:


> Uber?


No licence apart from anything else.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 27, 2017)

Food critic


----------



## emanymton (Jul 27, 2017)

Wolveryeti said:


> Fiverr / TaskRabbit / Mechanical Turk
> 
> Though for the latter two you are competing against anyone with a computer in the world, so the rates are pretty shite.


Mechanical Turk, is closest to what I am after, but apparently average pay is about 1 Dollar an hour! And it looks like I would have to spend it on Amazon! I might have a play with it at some point. But I might have something in the works.


----------



## emanymton (Jul 27, 2017)

weltweit said:


> Food critic


Do you have to pay for the food?


----------



## weltweit (Jul 27, 2017)

emanymton said:


> Do you have to pay for the food?


I think when you get a good reputation, the publications your reviews appear in will pick up the tab.


----------



## emanymton (Jul 27, 2017)

weltweit said:


> I think when you get a good reputation, the publications your reviews appear in will pick up the tab.


When


----------



## discokermit (Jul 27, 2017)

emanymton said:


> I think 'dodgy as hell' is a bit of an understatement!


dunno if it's dodgy or not but you can do it all yourself if you put a bit of time researching it and save yourself thirty quid.
it's quite boring to do as you have to keep opening bookie accounts and doing the maths and there are a few pitfalls. also there is only a limited amount to be made. you could probably get a grand or two if you stuck at it and worked it well


----------



## Wolveryeti (Jul 27, 2017)

You can also get paid to do surveys:

The best paid online survey websites


----------



## emanymton (Jul 27, 2017)

Wolveryeti said:


> You can also get paid to do surveys:
> 
> The best paid online survey websites


This sort of thing isn't a bad idea. I spend 2 hours a day sat on buses. I could probably do these on my phone and earn a couple of quid a day.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 27, 2017)

Have you ever considered writing a book?


----------



## emanymton (Jul 27, 2017)

discokermit said:


> dunno if it's dodgy or not but you can do it all yourself if you put a bit of time researching it and save yourself thirty quid.
> it's quite boring to do as you have to keep opening bookie accounts and doing the maths and there are a few pitfalls. also there is only a limited amount to be made. you could probably get a grand or two if you stuck at it and worked it well


Ah that answers one of my other question. There is point where this stops working then? I was thinking that might be the case.


----------



## emanymton (Jul 27, 2017)

weltweit said:


> Have you ever considered writing a book?


Yes, but that's not really a way to make a little extra cash a month. More spends lots of time writing to make precisely nothing in the end.


----------



## discokermit (Jul 27, 2017)

emanymton said:


> Ah that answers one of my other question. There is point where this stops working then? I was thinking that might be the case.


once you've done them all there's none left to do. there are a lot of them though.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jul 27, 2017)

If you're in London you can make some decent spare cash from pub quizzes - no not from answering them (even if you're brilliant you'll never make much that way) but by being a quizmaster and asking the questions. I know a company that runs quizzes all over town and they pay pretty well (no tax either). PM me if you're interested and I'll tell you more.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 27, 2017)

Shame you don't drive a car because you could have delivered fast food.


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 28, 2017)

emanymton do you have any reasonably well-off mates who hate ironing or mowing the lawn, that sort of thing? People with a couple of quid to spare are often happy to farm out their menial jobs on a casual basis.


----------



## chilango (Jul 28, 2017)

emanymton said:


> This sort of thing isn't a bad idea. I spend 2 hours a day sat on buses. I could probably do these on my phone and earn a couple of quid a day.



They're quite time consuming for the rate of pay, but are mindless and easy to do. I do ipsos and earn £5 -10 a month in Amazon credit and YouGov and make about £50 once a year. I could earn a little more but not much more with these two. I've never stuck with any of the others long enough to earn anything.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 28, 2017)

emanymton said:


> I've not got time to look into this properly at the moment. But to make sure I have the basics. I pay £27 upfront



+VAT, so it's about £31 or something weird.



emanymton said:


> I then get an email telling me which sites to join and what bets to place.



Kinda, log into the site first, read the FAQs, but essentially as in the video tutorial above, the only real things you need to do, is click the 'get a bet' and 'get a free bet' buttons, when you click those buttons.....



emanymton said:


> I then get an email telling me which sites to join and what bets to place



As above quote



emanymton said:


> I'll need cash to open the betting accounts



Yes, you'll need about £100, let's say the first offer is sign up and bet £10, and get a £10 free bet when the first bet has settled. So you need to deposit £10 in the bookie, but you'll also need to do a lay bet (a bet agaisnt what you've just bet on) at a betting exchange. Betfair is the one used as it's easier for newbies and there usually more money in the exchange (an exchange is just people like me and you, giving odds on something, and setting the odds ourselves, however for the bet to be taken, someone needs to accept it, which is kinda what we do, so when we do the lay bet at odds as close to what the original bookie was advertising, we ourselves, are becoming a bookie. This is where you need to cover your liabilites thou, if the bet was at 4/1 then you'll need £40 in the betfair account to cover it. So if the bet wins at our bookie, £50 ends up in our bookie account, (our stake is returned and the winnings) if the bet loses at the bookie, you end up with £50 in your betfair account (you get you're £40 back, and you gain the £10 the other person lost) The only money you lose is the betfair commission, which is 5% and anything between 1p-£1 depending on how close the betfair odds were to the original bookie odds, but for bonus bagging it will pretty much always send you something where the odds are practically the same)

You repeat the process with the free bet, which is money the bookie has now given you for free, but at higher odds, with the goal to keep between 75% - 80% of that free money, so it's a £10 free bet, you'll make about £8 profit.

Rinse and repeat with all the bookies, he'll give you the easy ones first like above, bet 10 get 10, then eventually you'll build up the kitty to do the 365 bet 200 get 200, which is why you then need the liabilites in your betfair account to cover that 200 bet, at 5/1 you'll need about £800 in your betfair account incase the bet wins into 365!




emanymton said:


> but will never have to pay the bloke running the site again? How does that work? Does he send out regular emails? Because that website does look dodgy as fuck. And I am tempted to ask if his systems works as well as he claims, why he needs to sell lifetime memberships for £27?



Bonus Bagging is just the signup offers, yes, the main site is kind of misleading, it opens the door to doing continual offers, once you sign up to bookie accounts, you'll get promotional emails of them (so you may want to create another email address purely for the sign ups as they will send marketing material to you) however many will send you reload offers, so you get more bet £10 get £10 free offers etc.

THe regular emails will be to entice you to sign up to his other products, profit maximiser, which gives yet more signup offers, and continual offers from the bookies as well as no lag odds matching software, to make the whole process quicker than trying to find odds yourself for when you get those reload offers or try to hit free bets from offers such as you're horse placing 2nd, but that's more advanced stuff once you get past sign ups, sign ups are easy!

The system works, and he does offer a money back guarantee, if you don't get on with it, just ask for your money back. I'm totally with you that the site looks dodgy, I thought this myself, and only did it because I trusted a mate who also said he'd done it and that it works. It does, you'll make about £500, but once you're done with the signups, that's about it from bonus bagging, you won't make £500 a month, he's basically hoping you'll get the bug and want to carry on and sign up to his other products.



emanymton said:


> My biggest question would be how much time do you need to put in, to make a profit? If I'm putting 7 it 8 hours a week into it and just breaking even, then I'm not sure it is worth it.



For sign ups, 30 mins per each one tops, you'll probably only want to do 2/3 a day tops, my advice would be don't start a new one until you've fully finished the one you're doing. Then move onto the next one, keep a spreadsheet (I think he offers one in the FAQs) to keep track of where your money is, if necessary, wait 2/3 days for the money to withdraw from one bookie back into your bank account in order to move onto the next, don't leave yourself out of pocket!

You won't break even, you'll make money, it can seem a slow process at first when you're just making £8 here and £8 there, but it all adds up and it soon gets bigger once you move onto the £30, £50, £100, £200 offers.

This isn't something you'll make money off all the time, if you move onto profit maximiser, then yes, you can make £50-100 a week, even more, if you put the effort in, but be prepared to lose your weekends as it will be heavily weekend focused around football and more popular horse racing meets, and if you have the balls, casino offers. (which I don't have the balls for, I prefer the sports model of knowing i'm only losing pennies if i don't hit a trigger)

Also even that loses it's low dangling carrots after a while, because as I said before, the bookie will eventually see a pattern to your bets and just 'gub' you (ban you from offers) although of course, if you have family members and they are willing to share some personal info with you for say you offering them 25% of what you make (I don't condone this, and only do it with people you trust, after all, money will very quickly bring out the real dick in people, and also ideally you need a separate device to what you originally used, and if your internet connection rarely ever changes it's IP address (Virgin Media perfect example) a seperate way of accessing the internet, you could do all the sign ups again using the knowledge you have gained. It's easy money!!)

Hope this helps.

This site may also help explain things: https://matchedbettingblog.com/matched-betting-intro/

Oh one last bit of advice, make sure you're on the voting register, as they use this as soft checks for ID, if you end up with a lot of money in a bookie account and withdraw it, they will ask you to confirm your ID, which will usually involve a photo of the bank card (front and back hiding either the last or middle section of numbers) and a selfie holding up your passport/driving license.

If you've ever had a gambling problem, or think you'll stray from the back/lay method, this is not for you. You need to be disciplined to stick to the rules.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 28, 2017)

emanymton said:


> I've not got time to look into this properly at the moment. But to make sure I have the basics. I pay £27 upfront, I then get an email telling me which sites to join and what bets to place. I'll need cash to open the betting accounts, but will never have to pay the bloke running the site again? How does that work? Does he send out regular emails? Because that website does look dodgy as fuck. And I am tempted to ask if his systems works as well as he claims, why he needs to sell lifetime memberships for £27?
> 
> My biggest question would be how much time do you need to put in, to make a profit? If I'm putting 7 it 8 hours a week into it and just breaking even, then I'm not sure it is worth it.


You don't need to sign up to any emails so long as you (a) are willing to research the bonus bets out there for yourself, and (b) are capable of calculating which bets to lay.

The bonus bagging thing is genuine.  Nobody can make much from it though, because there aren't that many bonus offers out there.  But £100 a month seems entirely doable to me.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 28, 2017)

Also loads of ideas on here on how to make a few extra pennies, as well as save yourself some dough as well by looking at your bills/outgoings.

Boost your income: 68 ways to earn extra cash - MSE

Make Money Online: Top sites & apps that pay - MoneySavingExpert (most of these prob won't work if you have an ad blocker installed, or just plain hate adverts)


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 28, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> emanymton do you have any reasonably well-off mates who hate ironing or mowing the lawn, that sort of thing? People with a couple of quid to spare are often happy to farm out their menial jobs on a casual basis.



Oh god.  Do you know any teachers?   In fact, where do you live? End of year test paper marking and similar.   For younger kids -- needs no specialist knowledge, just good basic literacy and a supply of red pens.   My friend pays her daughter to do hers.  


Seriously, I have reams of this shit to do over the summer.  Would gladly pay someone.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 28, 2017)

spanglechick said:


> Oh god.  Do you know any teachers?   In fact, where do you live? End of year test paper marking and similar.   For younger kids -- needs no specialist knowledge, just good basic literacy and a supply of red pens.   My friend pays her daughter to do hers.
> 
> 
> Seriously, I have reams of this shit to do over the summer.  Would gladly pay someone.



Exam invigilation is another good one, but obviously doesn't fit in with a regular 9-5 mon-fri job.


----------



## Ponyutd (Jul 28, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i misread that as 'batman'
> 
> i don't know what the pay is like for that...


For what ,Batman or Barman. Barman wages is pretty standard. 
The Batman one is more difficult. Batman's partner always wants  half...the robin bastard.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 28, 2017)

Ponyutd said:


> For what ,Batman or Barman. Barman wages is pretty standard.
> The Batman one is more difficult. Batman's partner always wants  half...the robin bastard.


A batman is a butler.


----------



## maomao (Jul 28, 2017)

kabbes said:


> A batman is a butler.


But you have to be an officer to get one.


----------



## emanymton (Jul 28, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> emanymton do you have any reasonably well-off mates who hate ironing or mowing the lawn, that sort of thing? People with a couple of quid to spare are often happy to farm out their menial jobs on a casual basis.


Manual labour


----------



## pianistenvy (Jul 28, 2017)

Focus groups usually pay £30 - £50 a pop, but you need to go to a Central London location and the session is about 1 - 2 hours. Here's a few worth a try:

*www.code3research.co.uk*
Murmur
Register


----------



## Corax (Jul 28, 2017)

emanymton said:


> Do you have to pay for the food?


Not if you skip the actual visiting the restaurant bit and just copy & edit recent reviews off Google/Tripadvisor.


----------



## emanymton (Jul 28, 2017)

chilango said:


> They're quite time consuming for the rate of pay, but are mindless and easy to do. I do ipsos and earn £5 -10 a month in Amazon credit and YouGov and make about £50 once a year. I could earn a little more but not much more with these two. I've never stuck with any of the others long enough to earn anything.


Yeah, I do youguv. There just aren't enough for you to really make money of it.

I've been having a play with vivatic, I picked them because all the rewards are cash, that you can transfer to PayPal. So far I've made £2.80!! But £1.90 of that is just from signing up completing my profile and so on. One problem I have found is that you waste quite a lot of time by starting one and then getting told there is no survey for you to do.

Still they are straightforward enough I could do them on the bus while listening to music, or even when casually watching TV. It might be possible to make a couple of quid a day this way. I might try it for a bit and see how much effort is needed.

Looking at this and things like the mechanical Turk, it's ok for me just looking for a few extra quid to manage a some little things I couldn't really justify otherwise. But there are people out there whose sole source of income is shit like this. Really is a fucking horrible way to live.


----------



## emanymton (Jul 28, 2017)

kabbes said:


> You don't need to sign up to any emails so long as you (a) are willing to research the bonus bets out there for yourself, and (b) are capable of calculating which bets to lay.
> 
> The bonus bagging thing is genuine.  Nobody can make much from it though, because there aren't that many bonus offers out there.  But £100 a month seems entirely doable to me.


Yes I get that, but to be honest paying £30 doesn't seem a bad deal if it takes a lot of the work out of it and you can make a grand or more. Especially for people like me who know nothing about betting.


----------



## emanymton (Jul 28, 2017)

cybershot said:


> +VAT, so it's about £31 or something weird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, OK. Is that guy paying you commission. 

I'll put this on the back burner for a while and come back to it in a few months when I should have £100 to put into it.


----------



## emanymton (Jul 28, 2017)

Corax said:


> Not if you skip the actual visiting the restaurant bit and just copy & edit recent reviews off Google/Tripadvisor.


I like your thinking.


----------



## Corax (Jul 28, 2017)

emanymton said:


> I like your thinking.


If I had no moral compass I'd be a criminal mastermind.


----------



## emanymton (Jul 28, 2017)

spanglechick said:


> Oh god.  Do you know any teachers?   In fact, where do you live? End of year test paper marking and similar.   For younger kids -- needs no specialist knowledge, just good basic literacy and a supply of red pens.   My friend pays her daughter to do hers.
> 
> 
> Seriously, I have reams of this shit to do over the summer.  Would gladly pay someone.


Don't really know any teachers. Maybe I should set up a website to allow teachers to outsource.


----------



## emanymton (Jul 28, 2017)

Corax said:


> If I had no moral compass I'd be a criminal mastermind.


Let's not go too far.


----------



## og ogilby (Jul 28, 2017)

weltweit said:


> A few years later he is turning over £100,000pa selling trainers online.


No good. emanymton only needs £100 a month.


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 28, 2017)

emanymton said:


> Manual labour


Glad to see you're not being at all picky then....


----------



## cybershot (Jul 28, 2017)

emanymton said:


> Ok, OK. Is that guy paying you commission.
> 
> I'll put this on the back burner for a while and come back to it in a few months when I should have £100 to put into it.



lol, no, I could give you a referral link, but because that just makes people think it's a bit suss, I won't. 

Feel free to ask any questions over DM if you do sign up and get stuck.


----------



## Corax (Jul 28, 2017)

emanymton said:


> Let's not go too far.


I think I would though.  I'm forever seeing flaws in systems that would allow me to profit - from a free coffee to hundreds of quid - but don't pursue because they'd be horribly wrong.  Damn you, ethics! _*shakes fist* _


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jul 28, 2017)

emanymton said:


> Ok, OK. Is that guy paying you commission.
> 
> I'll put this on the back burner for a while and come back to it in a few months when I should have £100 to put into it.


I've done Bonus Bagging and Profit Maximiser and first thing I'll say is that they are legit, so dont worry about that. And you can/will make money at them too. But not THAT much and not for that long, and IME they're a bit too much of a pain in the arse. 

However I will say that by doing them I learned a new skill and also how to tell a good bookie deal from a shit one (most of them are shit of course). I also learned more about Betfair than I knew before and figured out which bookies are the best for doing regular betting. 

Some people do make some big money out of the systems that that guy offers (which you'll have to pay more for) but I suspect that most/all of them are retired and have lots of time on their hands and also have big personal banks to wager with.


----------



## Ponyutd (Jul 28, 2017)

kabbes said:


> A batman is a butler.


I thought Alfred was the butler?


----------



## emanymton (Jul 28, 2017)

og ogilby said:


> No good. emanymton only needs £100 a month.


Too right


----------



## emanymton (Jul 28, 2017)

emanymton said:


> Yeah, I do youguv. There just aren't enough for you to really make money of it.
> 
> I've been having a play with vivatic, I picked them because all the rewards are cash, that you can transfer to PayPal. So far I've made £2.80!! But £1.90 of that is just from signing up completing my profile and so on. One problem I have found is that you waste quite a lot of time by starting one and then getting told there is no survey for you to do.
> 
> ...


I just made a cool £1.00 doing just 1 survey.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 30, 2017)

this thread reminds of the mid 1990s when me and my brother signed up to an online survey company. my brother opened up nearly 200 email accounts. I had about 20. About once every week, we would get surveys-which once completed, you would get either £3, £5, £10 or in some cases £20 amazon gift vouchers emailed. the surveys received depended on your age, sex etc. So we opened up many accounts with different ages and names.

My brother collected enough points to buy a LED TV worth £300, high pressure pavement sprayer and other items from amazon. Eventually, one email provider cottoned on and banned the almost 100 email accounts we had opened up with them. When we contacted them to ask why they closed it, they responded by saying it was because we were trying to "defraud" a survey company 

think it was britmail that banned us. their website looks horribly dated Britmail - The easy to remember truly British email address

I cant for the life of me recall what survey company this was...

The frustrating thing was that at that time we only had one PC at home. So I had to wait till my brother finished the surveys before I could do mine. Considering he had about 200 emails to check-sometimes I wanted to cry waiting for him finish.


----------



## cypher79 (Jul 30, 2017)

Grow sum phat budz m8


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jul 30, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> The frustrating thing was that at that time we only had one PC at home. So I had to wait till my brother finished the surveys before I could do mine. Considering he had about 200 emails to check-sometimes I wanted to cry waiting for him finish.


I'd want to cry doing all those bloody surveys!


----------



## maomao (Jul 30, 2017)

I tried the survey thing. You end up wasting a lot of time agreeing to do surveys that you're not actually suitable for. I didn't find it profitable enough for the time expended.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 30, 2017)

weltweit said:


> Some kind of party plan or multilevel marketing.
> 
> kleeneazy, betterware, what is that sextoy one? their reps usually do well.. iirc



Do paper rounds still exist?  Don't know what they pay (I got paid £2.50 a week in 1984), but easy work and good exercise.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 30, 2017)

Ann Summers Parties.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 30, 2017)

cybershot said:


> Ann Summers Parties.



I've read about people being employed as sex toy testers.  Not sure if batteries are included.

ETA link:

Free Sex Toys | Sex Toy Testers | Lovehoney


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 30, 2017)

There is always the chatline option:

Chatline Jobs - Chatline Jobs in the UK


----------



## emanymton (Jul 30, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I've read about people being employed as sex toy testers.  Not sure if batteries are included.
> 
> ETA link:
> 
> Free Sex Toys | Sex Toy Testers | Lovehoney


Looks a bit hit and miss. Also I just get to keep the toys, no actual money.


----------



## emanymton (Jul 30, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> There is always the chatline option:
> 
> Chatline Jobs - Chatline Jobs in the UK


Good God, I would be awful at that.


----------



## emanymton (Jul 30, 2017)

maomao said:


> I tried the survey thing. You end up wasting a lot of time agreeing to do surveys that you're not actually suitable for. I didn't find it profitable enough for the time expended.


Yeah, that's the problem. I don't see how it is possible to make significant amounts of money that way, despite some of the claims. Although my problem could be that I am too honest with them.

Still I might be able to make a quid or two each way during my commute. I usually listen to music anyway. So now it is listen to music and do a couple.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 30, 2017)

emanymton said:


> Looks a bit hit and miss. Also I just get to keep the toys, no actual money.


Yes - but you get FREE SEX TOYS.


----------



## emanymton (Jul 30, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Yes - but you get FREE SEX TOYS.


I'm also not sure I want to put certain bits of my body near anything that still needs testing.


----------



## emanymton (Jul 30, 2017)

emanymton said:


> I'm also not sure I want to put certain bits of my body near anything that still needs testing.


For some reason it brought this to mind

How a man’s penis saved his life

Check out the guy's name.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 30, 2017)

emanymton said:


> Good God, I would be awful at that.



One of my mates quit her job to become a cam girl. I set up her website, I hear some amazing stories, but after a slow start, she's now raking it in. Obviously you kind of have to be in the mood for what you're doing and your mindset can sometimes not be there, and clearly you kinda need to be someone that enjoys sex and is a bit on the kinky side. On average she will make £100 a day if she puts in about 3-5 hours. Now she's got regulars and can be a bit picky with the one's she likes she will use Twitter to comm with them away from the site she originally started chatting on and get them to cam via Skype instead, with payment via Amazon gift cards or paypal, that way she gets 100% of the fee instead of between 60-75% dependent on what platform she uses. She's also got amazon wish lists, which of course you can add almost anything to, and people will buy her all sorts of shit, thou the vast majority will just buy sex toys or lingerie.

Subs are her favourite because she can keep them on cam for quite a while, just telling them to do weird stuff. She's still looking for a 'pay piggy' mind you!

She'll also just do DirectIM, Calls, without going and cam, and people will send her text messages through whatever system it is, which costs the punter like a £1 a message.

As much as there is a whole load of free porn out there, there seems to be huge demand for actual interaction, and people are seemingly prepared to pay a fair bit for it.

Obviously from a straight persons perspective, this is a womans world, but if you're prepared to talk dirty to blokes, or show your wears to other blokes, there's money to be made!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 30, 2017)

emanymton said:


> I'm also not sure I want to put certain bits of my body near anything that still needs testing.


That's a fair point. I have no idea how they go about designing those things and what degree of user testing is required.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jul 30, 2017)

If you've got an Android phone, install Google Rewards, and make sure you have location services turned on. It's not big bucks (I've made nearly fifty quid off it in the past few years) but it's handy for buying ad-free or paid apps from the Play Store, books from Google Books etc. It's almost zero-effort  - the surveys are usually only a couple of questions, and are mostly about shops you've been to, or have walked past*. Just answer honestly and you'll get a survey regularly.

* They use it to fine-tune their maps, among other things


----------



## bimble (Jul 30, 2017)

crepuscular dogwalking.


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 31, 2017)

So has emanymton decided between kinky cam girl or sex toy tester yet? Either sounds less tedious than filling in surveys, tbf.


----------



## emanymton (Jul 31, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> So has emanymton decided between kinky cam girl or sex toy tester yet? Either sounds less tedious than filling in surveys, tbf.


I'm thinking a combination. A cam of me testing out new sex toys.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 31, 2017)

emanymton said:


> I'm thinking a combination. A cam of me testing out new sex toys.



Hopefully not combined with dog walking.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 31, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Hopefully not combined with dog walking.


I'm sure it's possible with some planning. Sex toy in place, drone with a camera and satellite uplink leaving the hands free to hold dog leads. The poor dogs might get confused though.


----------



## emanymton (Jul 31, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Hopefully not combined with dog walking.


Now we're talking. I'll be a millionaire by Christmas.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 31, 2017)

emanymton is there anything you could make - and then sell?


----------



## emanymton (Jul 31, 2017)

weltweit said:


> emanymton is there anything you could make - and then sell?


A mess?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 31, 2017)

bear in mind that any income from part time work is liable to income tax.  from memory, you are supposed to tell HMRC you are also self employed (as well), and you will get in to the realms of self assessment and all that sort of thing.  you can have a PAYE job and be self employed on part time basis.  

This is starting point for tax etc.



income tax should be on net income not gross turnover, so keeping records of expenses (purchasing of stock / equipment / advertising or whatever) is necessary - think you can deduct something for household bills if you work from home, although on the other hand, your mortgage / lease / tenancy agreement / house insurance may also have something to say about this.   as might your motor insurers if you use car for business.   (and for that matter, think you are supposed to declare to car insurers if you take a second job, in case said job is something they consider 'high risk')

And consider whether whatever you decide to do has a risk of something happening that means you would need to take out public / product liability insurance.

Entirely up to you what you do, but it seems that the tax-person is more eager to chase people making a few quid on the side (e.g. selling a lot on flea-bay) than multinational plcs.

you may also want to check your employment contract to see whether you need permission from your employer to do any other form of work, or whether you need to tell them, or whether you just shouldn't let the part time thing interfere with (or cause a conflict of interests with) your regular job.

have fun


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 31, 2017)

emanymton said:


> A mess?



high class puddings to the gentry?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2017)

Not sure if this is any use emanymton

PeoplePerHour.com - Hire Freelancers Online & Find Freelance Work


----------



## emanymton (Aug 3, 2017)

Badgers said:


> Not sure if this is any use emanymton
> 
> PeoplePerHour.com - Hire Freelancers Online & Find Freelance Work


Probably not. It would probably need me to have some kind of marketable skills.


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 3, 2017)

emanymton said:


> This sort of thing isn't a bad idea. I spend 2 hours a day sat on buses. I could probably do these on my phone and earn a couple of quid a day.



I was going to suggest those - a couple of mates do it. Also use sites like TopCashback for any shopping - it's not much but between that and the surveys my mate pays for Christmas that way.


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 3, 2017)

emanymton said:


> Probably not. It would probably need me to have some kind of marketable skills.


Why don't you list all of your skills here & the urban hive mind will find you the perfect extracurricular job.


----------



## emanymton (Aug 3, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> Why don't you list all of your skills here & the urban hive mind will find you the perfect extracurricular job.


Is eating ice-cream a skill?


----------



## emanymton (Aug 3, 2017)

purenarcotic said:


> I was going to suggest those - a couple of mates do it. Also use sites like TopCashback for any shopping - it's not much but between that and the surveys my mate pays for Christmas that way.


Between 1 website and 1 app, I have made £8.92 in a week, without really noticing the lost time. It's drying up a bit now as I seem to be running out of survives to do.


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 3, 2017)

emanymton said:


> Is eating ice-cream a skill?


Youtube is full of videos of people eating stuff - apparently some people make big bucks this way. So you can literally be paid to eat ice cream. Give it a go & let us know how it turns out.


----------



## emanymton (Aug 3, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> Youtube is full of videos of people eating stuff - apparently some people make big bucks this way. So you can literally be paid to eat ice cream. Give it a go & let us know how it turns out.


Send my £20 to stock op on ice-cream and I'll give it a go.


----------



## emanymton (Aug 3, 2017)

Odd thing about the survives. A lot of them are obviously looking for people who earn a lot of money. Are there really many people earning £100k+ doing online survives for an extra 42p?


----------



## cybershot (Aug 25, 2017)

emanymton said:


> Odd thing about the survives. A lot of them are obviously looking for people who earn a lot of money. Are there really many people earning £100k+ doing online survives for an extra 42p?



How's the surveys going?


----------



## emanymton (Aug 25, 2017)

cybershot said:


> How's the surveys going?


Slow 

The problem is that there just isn't enough I am eligible for. I'm lucky to manage 2 a day. I have had my first £10 pay out as an Amazon voucher. But I made half of that doing 1 'mission' 

I could probably make more if I went to more sites, but since you have to build up X amount before you get a pay out I'm not sure how effective it would be really.


----------



## extra dry (Feb 9, 2018)

Would anyone know how to recover an old youtude account.I uaed their feedback page but 48 hours later and nothing...


----------



## Corax (Feb 15, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Hopefully not combined with dog walking.


Rule 34...


----------



## Corax (Feb 15, 2018)

Have you got any capital to 'invest' even if only a small amount?

There's a stack of things for sale on amazon/ebay that are really only a case of combing a stock of item x with items y and z. No craft skills of note required. Examples I've come across recently include hammocks etc for small animal cages. Buy some fleece material. Cut it. Finish the edges to make them look neat (sewing machine maybe, perhaps just glue on strips?) punch some eyelets in and attach some pretty carabiners . Job done, stick 'em on eBay, profit margin must be huge.

I'm doing exactly that for my new rat cage, and might make some more to see if there's any interest. If not, then the capital outlay's not exactly massive, even for an unemployed benefits-scrounging doley scumbag like me.

There must be hundreds of similar examples.

I've recently started mixing my owner ecigarette liquids for example, which I'd always avoided because it sounded really _scary. _It's really not, and the price difference is *huge*. There might be roolz and stuff with that one though, dunno.


----------

